# Nose rubbed raw from cold



## rxaxn (May 9, 2005)

My son has had this cold for four days now, and as bad as I feel already, his nose has been running like crazy, and we didn’t have any tissues, so I thought I would allow him to use a wet washcloth to prevent his nose from getting sore, and I also allowed him to wipe his own nose since he felt more comfortable that way. Well I guess I made a huge mistake and now he’s paying for it. Now I have had my nose rubbed raw and it hurts, but I have never seen it so bad. It is so red I almost want to cry every time I have to wipe his nose. If this keeps up it’s just going to get worse and worse and end up probably bleeding. I don’t know what to do. I’ve tried Vaseline and tissues with lotion in them, and I’ve even used a different brand of Neosporin on it which I was told is safe if it gets inside his mouth. That’s all I know what to do and nothing is working! Please tell me there’s something else I can do here, or if this is all, and just wait till his nose stops running.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I think the best you can do is make sure you clean his nose, pat it thoroughly dry, then put some sort of barrier cream (petroleum- or some-other-kind-of oil- based) on it. I'd go with the neosporin or vaseline - it might be better to use the pain relief stuff temporarily. The mucus shouldn't cause as much of a problem once you have the barrier cream there to keep it away from his skin, so don't be too aggressive about cleaning it off...if you absolutely can't stand it, just pat it off without disturbing the neosporin. My son runs around with a shiny nose every time he gets a cold, because I'm paranoid about that very thing happening.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I still get the red, raw, bleeding nose from my colds. It's just sensitive skin. Here is my plan of action for staving off the red nose as long as possible.

*Very Important* ONLY use Puffs PLUS tissues. Has to say "plus." No imitations. Don't even keep another brand in the house. They hurt.

*Very Important* Buy vitamin E capsules. Pop them opem and rub on little one's nose. especially right before bed.

Take as many hot showers as can be tolerated.

And my newset tip...I drink EmergenC. You can find it at most health food stores. It really shortens the length of a cold.

Good luck!


----------



## ZachsMommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I actually don't use kleenex or tissues on my DS's nose. When it gets bad I would use a receiving blanket - it's WAY softer on their little noses







Kinda like a hanky the older people use :LOL


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

LANOLIN! It is so thick and sticky it is impossible to rub off. It's what I use on DS's diaper rash outbreaks. It is superior to anything else I've tried. It will also keep the snot itself from irritating/chapping the skin.

Edited to add: And it's natural! 100% pure!


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Actually, I think I've used lanolin on DS when he's had his colds. I forgot about that







And I second the vote for Puffs Plus - that is the ONLY product I use when I get a runny nose, because averysmom is right, everything else hurts!


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I actually use baby wipes with ds. They are very soft, I use them straight out of the box. They aren't very absorbent but very gentle.


----------

